

CSS keyframe animation: Apple mirroring Core Animation in WebKit - agl
http://webkit.org/blog/324/css-animation-2/

======
blasdel
The real coup is that this is what they were working on _a year ago_ , and a
much more advanced version (with 3D transforms!) has been documented and on
millions of iPhones for 8 months now.

<https://developer.apple.com/webapps/docs/samplecode/>

------
buymorechuck
This is exactly what was used to get a pure web based version of Cover Flow on
iPhone:

[http://www.satine.org/archives/2008/11/06/coverflow-for-
safa...](http://www.satine.org/archives/2008/11/06/coverflow-for-safari-on-
iphone/)

------
neovive
I wonder how much of this is in direct response to Adobe's influence on web
animation via Flash and if CSS Effects has in some way influenced Apple's
decision to avoid putting Flash on the iPhone (beyond some of the current
technical issues). Clearly CSS Effects has a long way to go before it matches
the capabilities of Flash and it will be interesting to see how the Microsoft,
Mozilla and the standards bodies respond.

Regardless, this is a very interesting development and it will be nice to have
some open choices in web animation. Now hopefully we don't start seeing
thousands of websites with falling leaves and bouncing boxes.

------
mjnaus
Like one of the commenters to the original article points out: why the heck
does running such a simple animation takes up 92% of my CPU capacity on my
MacBook?

The initiative is very nice indeed, but this needs a lot of work.

